# Thoughts on "Stability" product?



## MeganMarie (Feb 15, 2012)

Since I don't have any friends that own tanks, I can't get ahold of any cycled gravel or filter media.

However, I did pick up this bottle of stuff called Stability which is supposed to seed the bacteria needed for cycling. It says it's completely harmless to fish (let's hope) and you use it for a week straight. 

I did the first dose yesterday, and when I did the second today, I could swear my water looks a teeny bit clearer (BUT it could be wishful thinking!) 

I found reviews on it online, and the majority of them swore that it helps cut down cycling time. 

Does anyone have any firsthand experience with it?:ISh_the_Fish:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Are there currently any fish in your tank?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nevermind, I see your other thread. Your experience will probably vary. I don't believe in any of them personally and there are a few out there. Most people that claim they helped were near the end of their cycle anyway and it was probably just about to end. I have yet to hear that someone used one of these products that started out with it and it sped up their cycle time. The good part is they usually don't hurt anything but your wallet maybe.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

MeganMarie said:


> Since I don't have any friends that own tanks, I can't get ahold of any cycled gravel or filter media.
> 
> However, I did pick up this bottle of stuff called Stability which is supposed to seed the bacteria needed for cycling. It says it's completely harmless to fish (let's hope) and you use it for a week straight.
> 
> ...


My thoughts on stability and all other chemicals is that at most they are unnecessary and at worst dangerous.

I use live plants which I feel does a much better job of stabilizing the tank.

my .02


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

beaslbob said:


> My thoughts on stability and all other chemicals is that at most they are unnecessary and at worst dangerous.
> 
> I use live plants which I feel does a much better job of stabilizing the tank.
> 
> my .02


This product is supposed to help cycle the tank. Forget what the name of it is.


----------



## dafrimpster (Mar 23, 2011)

I have successfully used it to start both fresh and saltwater tanks. Now I always have a few extra sponge filters seeded so that's all I need. I also add lots of plants to all my tanks.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I am with jr on this one. I am of the opinion that most chemical additives or artificial bacteria won't really help, they will probably just die off after a certain period of time. After learning about fishless cycles I will always recommend those over a with fish cycle. It is possible that it could help for a short period of time, but I don't think it will help in the long run. I especially think this after reading up on the goods and bads of using this stuff in your aquarium. Like jr said though, it won't hurt anything, but your wallet.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have kept TF aquariums for many years and have never used cycling or stability products. I don't remember loosing fishes during cycling. One of the best sources for cycling bacteria and protozoa are rooted plants. They carry all kinds of cool organisms that new aquariums need. Fish are themselves a souce of some of these same organisms. Plants can be placed in a new aquarium as sone as there is water in the tank.


----------



## vdanker (Jan 3, 2012)

I have used additives for different reasons, but nothing seems to work as effectively as patience. There are no absolutes, and what works for one may not work for another. When I first started, I tried things to reduce cloudiness, to balance the ph, to reduce nitrates. Water changes, filter media, and patience are the only things I use now.


----------

